# IPhone 6 won't connect Bluetooth anymore



## jimifan (Jul 11, 2020)

my iPhone will not connect to my car stereo anymore. I bought a separate device (receiver) and it won't connect to that either. Is this due to installing upgrades that amake everything old as obsolete?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not likely. Maybe due to an iOS update that caused a Bluetooth problem. But since iOS 13 is not compatible with the iPhone 6 your problem likely started after Bluetooth worked with the latest update you did.


----------



## jimifan (Jul 11, 2020)

it is running iOS12.4.6. would that do it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sure could. Following quoted from https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/common-ios-12-problems-and-how-to-fix-them/

*Potential solutions:*

Go to _Settings > Bluetooth_ and toggle Bluetooth off, then on again.
If that doesn't work, go to _Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings_, then try to connect afresh. Note that this will also require you to set up your Wi-Fi connections again.
Try removing old Bluetooth profiles from the device you're connecting to, check that the firmware is up to date, and make sure you're entering pairing mode correctly.


----------

